# Vida and the Armadillo



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

On our trail ride at our city lake, we came across several armadillos. I just happened to have my camera out when I spotted this one. As I was taking the photos it acted like it didn't even see us. Suddenly it looked up, saw us and made a mad dash between Vida's legs. She was such a good girl, she just stood there and let the critter make its escape under her belly. 
















Here it is doing the dash. I was amazed the photo came out decent :lol: you can see Vida's black foot on the left bottom side


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

how cool! and what a good girl!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

there so odd looking  Shes such a good girl though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gotta love interaction with the wilder side of nature. Armadillos, porcupines, turkeys, and even deer are cool but I can't stand skunks. lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We ran across 5-6 of the armadillos. I'm amazed at how quickly they can move. We saw 5 bald eagles which is always a thrill to me. They winter here so they're only around for a few months of the year.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a good horse! I would hate to find out what Bobo would have done.

BTW, I never knew that armadillos were that far north.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my mom says armadillos arent real. when we lived in texas all we ever saw were dead armadillos on the side of the rode. one ran past us at disney once but she says it was a mechanical prop......


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> my mom says armadillos arent real. when we lived in texas all we ever saw were dead armadillos on the side of the rode. one ran past us at disney once but she says it was a mechanical prop......


We have some friends who play a game called "Dilla" when they're on a road trip with the kids. Points for every dead armadillo and points taken away if its tire retread instead :lol:

Iride- I think their habitat has moved. When we first moved to Kansas I never saw them. Now they are common.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

WE PLAYED THAT GAME!

Dead Armadilla and Dead tire! Dead tire lost points.... yep... that was the game!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very cute horse eh. Got to love those moments when they trust you and behave themselves. Great pics


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> WE PLAYED THAT GAME!
> 
> Dead Armadilla and Dead tire! Dead tire lost points.... yep... that was the game!


Wow, small world huh?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

lol... i thought my family was just wierd... now I know... there are others!


----------

